# Prodiamine 65 WDG Generic Barricade 65 WDG



## nymickey (Jun 1, 2018)

Based on the Bermuda Bible, I ordered Prodiamine 65 WDG Generic Barricade 65 WDG as my pre-emergent. I prefer liquids but I believe this is a powder. Anyway, should I also buy the following:

Southern Ag Surfactant for Herbicides Non-Ionic
Liquid Harvest Lazer Blue Concentrated Spray Pattern Indicator

Thanks Everyone !!!


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

This is soil applied. Don't use a surfactant. Water it in after too.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

You can buy quali-pro prodiamine 4L if you prefer the liquid its just more expensive per application. The WDG stands for water/wettable dispersable granual meaning it gets suspended (and should be agitated to stay in suspension) into water and sprayed the same as a liquid. As stated above it is a soil applied herbicide so unless you are spraying it with a post emergent of some kind that needs surfactant, I would not bother putting that into the tank. Be sure to water in or apply with rain in the forecast within 14 days (sooner the better).


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

I'd definitely get the marker dye. Pre-E needs a nice even coat, and the dye will make it MUCH easier.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have not tried many different marker dyes but I would think any would do. Maybe someone with more experience can advise on if there is a difference.


----------



## mantnyh (Aug 12, 2018)

It is important to understand your spray rate too. I'd suggest applying with a quality teejet with a wide disbursement. I am so glad I did. This would take forever with the typical brass turn-to-adjust nozzles. You have to apply around 0.4oz/1000sqft. So understanding how much volume of water it takes to cover 1000sqft is important.

I didn't use a blue dye. I can't imagine the mess that would have made in the sprayer. The yellow from the prodiamine was bad enough.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

So how much do you apply per thousand square feet for a 3 month rate?
I know the answer but its important that you know it to and do the calculations and then write it o the bottle.
WDG is so much better asfar as price and storage. just get a paint mixer and stir it up in a bucket first


----------

